# Lossless audio with Kenwood KDC-X997?



## Volvoracer23 (Jun 17, 2012)

So I bought the kenwood kdc x997 as it was their best one at this audio shop. I was hoping to play lossless music on it. I download music from hdtracks at 96/24 and I know the head unit has 24 bit capabilities. What is the best way to go about getting the most that I can from my audio files?

Dan


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I am sure you can put them on a flash drive, or a CD and the Kenwood kdc x997 will play them. EVen an ipod, iphone as long as the USB port is used, even BT can stream good SQ. The question is, will you tell the difference in sound quality or will it be worth the extra memory when 320K files sound the same for most humans, others can't tell the difference with 256K files, I think I can but not with every single track I own.

In a car, you have to have good power, good drivers, good components, tweeter placement for the best stage. You also have road noise, outside noise that will prevent you to tell the difference with a lossless file. You can also benefit from a sound processor, 3 way component system for the front. Active crossover instead of passive, your Kenwood unit does have the ability for bi amping drivers and active processing. 

Too many factors play a roll to really benefit or notice a significant difference with lossless. I could not speak for HD audio files, I have heard good things, and I have seen youtube videos that have superior sound quality, maybe someone else can share how you can reproduce it through your Kenwood Unit or if it will have limitations or sound similar to a very good SQ cd. Hope all this info helps a bit.


----------

